# snow goose hunt....Md STYLE....



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

WHAT YOU GUYS THINK......


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Sweet,,,, love the music,,no trouble with the house's in the back ground or should I say no trouble with the people in the house's,,, very nice video :beer:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

That's good stuff.

The best is at 1:38 when the song opens up and you guys start shooting. Great song choice.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

Awesome great music and some good shooting in there too


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I think you guys are damn close to civilization!

Great video, great shooting!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome video!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

SWEET!


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Holy balls, sweet video and nice work


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

so your the one the zink crew stole the footage from.. haha jk but nice job making it rain!!! :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Dats what im talkin bout! 8)


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

A season of a lifetime for you boys out there for sure....just start praying for another amazing hatch so ya can do it all over again next year.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah it was a great season out here for sure.....

Thanks for all the support

thats everywhere you hunt out here...houses,you guys don't know how lucky you are out there.....


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

sweet video.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Defiantly make the cut for the next Avery vid.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Great to see the Bigfoot fullbodies in there! I wish I had a full spread of those things, they set out fast and can be treated like crap. And they can obviously stack up the birds like any other decoy.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

they are a very nice decoy indeed....although they don't move ...i think movement in the decoys is a real key......


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

seet video


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Wow man, that is some really good stuff. That dog has some go in it. Looks like just a little guy but you can tell he's got the heart to handle the geese.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Great camera work, some of the best flock footage working I've seen.

Well done.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

This is an awesome video guys! You did a great job with that, not too mention what a great hunt you guys had!!!


----------

